# ND youth season



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Youth pheasant hunting season scheduled in October

The Associated Press - Friday, August 05, 2005

BISMARCK, N.D.

Young people will get first crack at North Dakota's pheasants this fall, when the state has a special weekend season for 12- to 16-year-old hunters.

The season will open Oct. 1, a Saturday, and extend into Oct. 2, the Game and Fish Department said. It will be included in Gov. John Hoeven's hunting proclamation, which will be issued later. Young hunters will also be able to participate in the regular pheasant season, which opens Oct. 8.

Both resident and nonresident youth are eligible. They must be accompanied by someone who is at least 18 years old. The adult is barred from hunting or carrying a firearm.

"They are there to serve as a mentor, handle the dog, teach safe hunting techniques, and help with bird identification," said Randy Kreil, director of the Game and Fish Department's wildlife division. "Having them being able to hunt at the same time would distract from the primary job of them being a mentor."

The state also offers special youth hunting seasons for waterfowl and deer, in which about 2,000 young people participate. The youth pheasant season will be the state's first.

"We're trying to encourage participation in hunting and fishing by young people," Kreil said. "There certainly is a lot of competition for their time these days ... The hunting heritage of this state is important."

There is one glitch in the law. Although 10- or 11-year-olds may hunt legally with an adult during the regular pheasant hunting season, they were not included in the youth season, he said.

"Unfortunately, that is the way the legislation was designed," Kreil said.


----------

